# Cpt 97150



## wverret (Nov 9, 2012)

Is 97150 15 minute time based code or a per visit code?  As I read the description, I think the answer to my question is....per visit.  But I'm just not sure.
willie


----------



## creinhardt (Nov 9, 2012)

In the Aug. 2006 CPT Assist the AMA states:
 97150 is reported per session, regardless of the time involved. Code 97150 may be reported for each individual receiving group therapy.


----------

